# 2019-2020 Eligibility Chart



## Jason Svoboda

*Senior Eligibility (3)*
G Jordan Barnes
G Christian Williams
F Bronson Kessinger *

*Junior Eligibility (2)*
G Tyreke Key
C Christopher Agbo

*Sophomore Eligibility (3)*
G Deavion Washington
G Cooper Neese
G Cam Bacote

*Freshman Eligiblity (5)*
G Jared Hankins
F Cobie Barnes
F Tre Williams
F Jake LaRavia
F Blake Brinkmeyer #

*Legend*
* Denotes Redshirt
# Denotes Medical Redshirt
! Denotes Walk-On


----------



## Jason Svoboda

2019 class will have 3 openings as of now. With the current offers out, it looks like they want a PG, a wing and a post. Makes sense as that is what you lose in Barnes, Williams and BK.

https://www.sycamorepride.com/forumdisplay.php?104-2019-Recruiting-Profiles


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Jason Svoboda said:


> 2019 class will have 3 openings as of now. With the current offers out, it looks like they want a PG, a wing and a post. Makes sense as that is what you lose in Barnes, Williams and BK.
> 
> https://www.sycamorepride.com/forumdisplay.php?104-2019-Recruiting-Profiles



Got the wing.


----------



## Bluethunder

Andershock posted on Twitter earlier tonight that "It sounds like Indiana State is getting another 2019 commitment tomorrow".

Any guesses on who it is?


----------



## Southgrad07

Bluethunder said:


> Andershock posted on Twitter earlier tonight that "It sounds like Indiana State is getting another 2019 commitment tomorrow".
> 
> Any guesses on who it is?



No inside source..but guessing hankins?? Doesnt fill the big need of center,but I know they like him


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Added Hankins in the fold. Knowing we had offered several PGs and knowing we have a GLARING hole in the backcourt, it will be interesting on how the last scholarship is shopped unless there is expected roster attrition.

Or we're going full Loyola.


----------



## sycamorebacker

Jason Svoboda said:


> Added Hankins in the fold. Knowing we had offered several PGs and knowing we have a GLARING hole in the backcourt, it will be interesting on how the last scholarship is shopped unless there is expected roster attrition.
> 
> Or we're going full Loyola.



What is the glaring hole?  Aren't you counting on Williams/Barnes for the next two years and Bacote for 3?


----------



## Jason Svoboda

sycamorebacker said:


> What is the glaring hole?  Aren't you counting on Williams/Barnes for the next two years and Bacote for 3?



Sorry, meant front court. Brain fart. 

We'll have BK and Hunny as upperclassmen and Brinkmeyer as a sophomore. Considering none of them have ever produced at the MVC level, that is a big time question mark, no?


----------



## sycamorebacker

Jason Svoboda said:


> Sorry, meant front court. Brain fart.
> 
> We'll have BK and Hunny as upperclassmen and Brinkmeyer as a sophomore. Considering none of them have ever produced at the MVC level, that is a big time question mark, no?



Yes. Still have a hole to fill.  But i think we have enough scorers that all we need is some inside length or muscle.


----------



## BrokerZ

I'm guessing Cobie Barnes sees some time at the 4.  It sounds like he's played a lot of low-post in his high school career, so it wouldn't be too off for him to play a stretch-4 type role.  He needs to grow quite a bit physically, though.

There's always a little attrition each year that opens up roster spots we weren't expecting, but otherwise I would imagine we'll be hitting the pavement for JUCO bigs or start making some of the 2019 frontcourt recruits top priority.  

Somebody can correct me if I'm wrong, but we've only offered maybe two 2019 frontcourt high school players so far.  I wonder if we're putting all of our eggs in one basket, or if we'll start to see more offers get extended?


----------



## Jason Svoboda

With Agbo on board, we're now "oversigned" by one scholarship at 14. We will need to cut one person provided he signs his LOI in April 2019.


----------



## Sycamore Proud

Jason Svoboda said:


> With Agbo on board, we're now oversigned by one scholarship at 14. We will need to cut one person.


If CN's academics are not an issue it would seem that DH's days in Blue and White are numbered.   This is CN's 3rd sememster on campus.  I hope his academic issues are just a vicious rumor.


----------



## pbutler218

I thought I just heard Lansing say the other day that all the players were doing ok academically?


----------



## Southgrad07

pbutler218 said:


> I thought I just heard Lansing say the other day that all the players were doing ok academically?



I think that is true for now. It has been a roller coaster for CN from what I know..ball is in his court going forward, but they are prepared if he doesnt hold up his end.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Removed Hughes. 

If Agbo signs his LOI, we're officially full pending any more roster moves. Next signing period opens April 17th.


----------



## meistro

Jason Svoboda said:


> Removed Hughes.
> 
> If Agbo signs his LOI, we're officially full pending any more roster moves. Next signing period opens April 17th.



Lansing is in Kansas scouting jucos. Will be interesting to see what happens.


----------



## Coach '72

Could be wrong but we need to do better than Agbo. We can keep him as a backup but we need a more athletic big. I would hope we could sign a kid like Jarjou . A person that attacks and cleans the boards. They are there in Hutch just need to sign one.


----------



## TreeTop

With LaRavia, we'll have six on the roster from Indiana...probably the most we've had from IN in quite a while.

Please correct me if I'm wrong.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Agbo is official. Added him to the chart.


----------



## meistro

Jason Svoboda said:


> *Senior Eligibility (3)*
> G Jordan Barnes
> G Christian Williams
> F Bronson Kessinger *
> 
> *Junior Eligibility (2)*
> G Tyreke Key
> C Christopher Agbo
> 
> *Sophomore Eligibility (4)*
> G Deavion Washington
> G Cooper Neese
> G Cam Bacote
> F Blake Brinkmeyer
> 
> *Freshman Eligiblity (3)*
> G Jared Hankins
> F Cobie Barnes
> F Tre Williams
> 
> *Legend*
> * Denotes Redshirt
> # Denotes Medical Redshirt
> ! Denotes Walk-On



Any word on Brinkmeyer medical redshirt?


----------



## bigsportsfan

I was told by someone close to the program that Brinkmeyer got a medical redshirt this year....


----------



## meistro

bigsportsfan said:


> I was told by someone close to the program that Brinkmeyer got a medical redshirt this year....



I would have thought so. So, that makes him a RS freshman with 4 years of eligibility left.


----------



## bigsportsfan

Confirmed in TribStar story.

http://tinyurl.com/y4yhbezg


----------



## sycamorebacker

meistro said:


> I would have thought so. So, that makes him a RS freshman with 4 years of eligibility left.



He might me one the most important  and least discussed players.


----------

